# Any Kansas (the band) fans out there?



## earshavewalls (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey there Kansas fans!

My hobby, when I'm not plan checking, is music. I have put together a tribute to the music of Kansas that is a top-shelf musical project. Anyone in the Los Angeles area who might be interested in coming to our show in Santa Clarita on June 10th, go to our website to check out some music samples (on ReverbNation and Facebook....there are links on the website) and buy a couple of tickets from our ticketing website.

The name of the project is: KanVas: The Ulitmate Kansas Tribute

Check it out: http://www.kanvastribute.com

Thanks,

Wayne


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 25, 2011)

I'll step up Wayne!   Yes, I like the band " Kansas!"    Your hobby /

project sounds interesting.   I hope that you will make a trainload of

money from it.

Best of Luck to you!

Some background information & history please.  When, where,

who about "Kansas", and whatever happened to them?

Thanks!

.


----------



## peach (Mar 26, 2011)

Saw them in Florida several years ago.. great show!

thanks


----------



## Gordon (Mar 28, 2011)

Wish I could go to the show-- best wishes for success. I live about 25 miles from Kerry Livgren, here in Kansas. I have a Kansas CD permanently installed in my car's CD player. ...just dust in the wind.


----------



## Yikes (Mar 30, 2011)

For Kansas tribute bands, it's hard to beat Jon Baglo, the wunderkid from Washington who plays all his own instruments:


----------



## earshavewalls (Apr 6, 2011)

I love this music! I also saw Kansas perform in Florida, Peach. Was it at the RibFest in St. Pete? I saw them there at least three times while I lived in Clearwater. They are still touring, in fact, they are playing a show "in the round" at the Celebrity Theater in Phoenix the week before our show! Then, they go to Vegas for Sunday night, and to Colorado to play at Red Rocks Ampitheater with Jethro Tull!!! That's on June 7th or something......then they are off to Europe for a series of Prog and Rock festivals. They'll be back in So. Cal. for the Orange County Fair in July or August. These guys have toured since they got started. They are one of the hardest working bands out there. I have always loved their music and am EXTREMELY happy to be able to play nothing but Kansas in a band!!!

The topper is that my son (25 yrs old) is playing drums with me!

Folks, it doesn't get much better than this!

Oh, and I am not in this for the money, although I hope to make it pay for itself, anyway. Everyone in the project is in because we all love this music. Besides, anyone who thinks they're going to get rich playing music is dreaming! The streets here in LA are paved with the bones of all those who came to LA to "Make It!" It's a fun dream, but the reality is that a very few actually make enough at it to even call it a living, let alone getting rich.

By the way, I have posted 5 samples of songs from our rehearsals (without violin until after Easter). Check them out. You can go to the website I posted in the OP and click on ReverbNation link and the songs are on the player there. We have one complete song, Portrait, and clips from Carry On Wayward Son, Hold On, Icarus, and The Wall.

Hope a few of you can make the show in June (10th) in Santa Clarita, CA.

Cheers,

Wayne


----------



## Yikes (Apr 6, 2011)

Wayne - what would be your typical setlist for a tribute show?


----------



## JBI (Apr 6, 2011)

ears - Regrettably it's a bit too much of a drive for me... Break a leg! I'll post your OP on my fb wall as well. And, yes. I'm a fan as well.


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 7, 2011)

Wayne,

Not to hijack your thread or anything, ...but do you know if the band "Boston" is

even still together or touring, ...the band "Journey"? Thanks for any info.

.


----------



## Yikes (Apr 7, 2011)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> Wayne,Not to hijack your thread or anything, ...but do you know if the band "Boston" is
> 
> even still together or touring, ...the band "Journey"? Thanks for any info.


Yes, they are, but without their original singers.  Brad Delp (Boston) is deceased, and Steve Perry (Journey) is retired, living in Del Mar and pursuing his animal husbandry hobby in central California.

Journey now has a Steve Perry sound-alike lead singer from the Philippines.

Boston alternates between 2 lead singers:  a Delp-sound-alike fan (who they discovered in a YouTube tribute); and Michael Sweet of the 80's band Stryper.  Go figure!


----------



## earshavewalls (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks, Yikes! That's what I was going to say.......I haven't seen Boston since just before they imploded the Aladin Theater in Vegas. Brad Delp was still alive, but they had a younger guy playing bass who they hired more for his vocal ability, but he hit all the high notes for Brad.

There are a few really good Journey tributes around Southern California, but I have not yet seen or heard any Boston tributes. There weren't any Kansas tributes until we started up. All of these are hard to play and to sing, so there won't be many out there.

Keep on rockin'!

Wayne


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks Yikes & Wayne for the updated info! I knew about Brad Delp and

the "new" Steve Perry replacement, ...just curious!

Wayne, all the very best to you and your band! Go make a ga-zillion

dollars and enjoy the ride!     

.


----------



## earshavewalls (Apr 8, 2011)

Got some new news last night and today!!! An Expo called: Tribute Expo, is coming to Van Nuys, CA to the Airtel Hotel near the Van Nuys Airport on May 14 and 15. Our group, KanVas, is on  the list to play a 30 minute showcase in front of the promoters and booking agents from many casinos, festivals, fairs (county and state), city "Concerts in the Park", and other similar folk.

If any of you live near LA, come on out!!! Should be a lot of fun!!!

www.tributeexpo.com

Check it out.


----------

